# Who is cheap for car insurance this year



## LLDLY (5 May 2009)

I'm looking for car insurance for my wife. The last few years 123.ie have been reasonable but not this time. Does anyone know who is competitive?


----------



## callybags (5 May 2009)

*Re: Who cheap for car insurance this year*

I have always found Quinn Direct to be the cheapest.

It's the most basic insurance but this suits me.


----------



## mro (5 May 2009)

*Re: Who cheap for car insurance this year*

I moved from Quinn to RSA this year. Whey not use some of the broker sites to give you an idea of what people are offering.


----------



## LLDLY (5 May 2009)

*Re: Who cheap for car insurance this year*



mro said:


> I moved from Quinn to RSA this year. Whey not use some of the broker sites to give you an idea of what people are offering.


  Yea I'm just getting some ideas


----------



## Bessa (5 May 2009)

*Re: Who cheap for car insurance this year*

I got a great seal with 123.ie.


----------



## dem_syhp (5 May 2009)

*Re: Who cheap for car insurance this year*

Shop around and go back to your original insurance company.  The company I'm with came very close to matching the best quote I got (close enough that I didn't want to change, I think €20 off).


----------



## LLDLY (5 May 2009)

I've found 25plus.ie reasonable which included most extras and no nonsense.ie not bad without extras


----------



## Jimbobp (6 May 2009)

*Re: Who cheap for car insurance this year*



Bessa said:


> I got a great seal with 123.ie.



Was it leopard or fur?


----------



## Orad (6 May 2009)

*Re: Who cheap for car insurance this year*

Having done my annual shop-around, I also got a good deal with "25plus.ie" - beat all other quotes and breakdown assistance included (seems to be at no extra cost).
I think they are based in Derry - perhaps that explains their competitiveness...


----------



## Cahir (6 May 2009)

The best for me this year was FBD and they used to be one of the dearest.  Hibernian went from being the cheapest to the second dearest so I moved from them.  123.ie were really high too.


----------



## Ash 22 (6 May 2009)

Best I found this year was AIG and a very good cover also.


----------



## Smashbox (6 May 2009)

Quinn was the best for me this year


----------



## elefantfresh (6 May 2009)

123 for me


----------



## ruffmut (6 May 2009)

I had my car insurance through the AA for the last nine years but found it cheaper from bestquote.ie this year.  The quote from the AA went up from last year. I saved over 150 euro and the insurance is with RSA


----------



## serotoninsid (7 May 2009)

Getting quotes at the moment. If I have been driving for 6 years, had 1 claim in that time but had FULL No Claims Bonus protection...


Does that mean that

A. I should be quoted by that company only on the basis of having 6 years NCB?

OR

B. Should be quoted by ALL companies on the basis of having 6 years NCB?

Company I have been with for that period of time has 50% NCB down on their renewal form (although their price is way off the mark for the first time in 6 years).  Should it not be more than 50%??


----------



## Jimbobp (7 May 2009)

50% is usually the maximum bonus most companies will give. If you are looking for new quotations you can tell the new companies that you have a 50% bonus but you must disclose the claim, which may restrict your quoting options.


----------



## serotoninsid (7 May 2009)

Thanks Jim.  Renewal was 419 - got them down to 250!


----------



## niceoneted (7 May 2009)

Gosh 250, I am feeling bad now as I settled for 290 today but felt I got a great deal, bonus protection, windscreen cover, breakdown assist and all that goes with that and 200 excess. Mid 30's full license, fully comp, full no claims bonus on a 1.4, 4 yr old car. 
Would love to know when people say they got a good deal how good was it and what are the circumstances of cover.


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

26, female, 4 years driving, full licence 1 year and no claims, 2006 1.4 car - €509


----------



## decembersal (17 May 2009)

niceoneted said:


> Gosh 250, I am feeling bad now as I settled for 290 today but felt I got a great deal, bonus protection, windscreen cover, breakdown assist and all that goes with that and 200 excess. Mid 30's full license, fully comp, full no claims bonus on a 1.4, 4 yr old car.
> Would love to know when people say they got a good deal how good was it and what are the circumstances of cover.


 
Hi Niceoneted,
this is better than some of the quotes ive gotten today, would you mind telling me who you went with pls?
Cheers
DS


----------



## niceoneted (17 May 2009)

DS,
I went through 123.ie. The policy is with travelers group.


----------



## decembersal (17 May 2009)

Thanks Niceoneted


----------

